# Wheel spacers, and center caps



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, i got some 15x7" alum wheels from a junkyard over the summer, got some new rubber for 'em (205/50R15 Falken Ziex ZE512s), and they look 10x better than my old rusty mismatch steelies w/ 2 different sized tires, but my questions are 

(1) In the front, the wheels and tires are basically flush with the fender which i think looks really clean, but the rear is inset some, would it be bad to run spacers? (i already need new lug studs anyways, so not an issue) anybody happen to know what size would be good?

(2) My wheels have no center caps, they are the flat type that have a single screw to hold them on, anybody know where i could get a set reasonably? The centers are like some older Enkei ones and some American Racing wheels i've seen around.

Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I have the same problem with my 17's. The front is flush but the rear's aren't. I threw spacers on there and had to get longer studs. I got 1/4" longer. I don't think it was bad, but make sure you tighten down your lug nuts enough. Believe me. I can't really answer your center cap question, sorry. See if the brand of your wheels have a website and look at them. Then maybe check out eBay or see if yuo can order the center caps alone.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Does the 1/4" get it pretty flush? JCWhitney has 'em for $6.29 each. My studs are already too short, my wheels must be thick (and heavy). And for center caps, i made some temp ones today out of a sheet of polished aluminum i had laying around, and 4 bolts i bought, total cost just over $2, they don't look perfect, but better.

Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

the 1/4" got it more flush than it was (obvoiusly), but 1/2" would do it pretty good. Even though you don't want to put 2 1/4" spacers on there, that is a bad idea. And I don't think they make 1/2" spacers.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, thanks for your help! I am probably gonna be pulling my 15s off pretty soon to put snow tires on for the winter, then i can clean up the clearcoat and put longer studs on when i put the 15s back on.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean. I'm throwing my 13" hubbies back on in about a month for the snow here. I have a feeling its' going to be a coooooold winter here in Oklahoma. And I don't exactly want to ruin my wheels.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, last year i had a bad experience with worn out all season tires on my Camry, long story short, the camry went in a ditch and hit a pole so, it still sits waiting to be repaired in my driveway. I am gonna get snow tires this year, trying to get my parents to buy 'em for me (I'm only 17 and not working ) since i just bought new tires for my 15s, but don't think they will be great snow tires. I think this winter is gonna be a catch up year for our last couple mild ones.


----------

